# Vicious Cycle



## FedUpAlready (May 3, 2007)

Hey, I don't know many people on the board, but everyone seems pretty friendly, and understanding, so I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on what I'm about to say. As I've said in previous posts, I have I.B.S. C and deal with lots of bloating and trapped gas every day as most of you do. I had a few good days last week, one where I could wear whatever I wanted, but as usual it goes back to me waking up with bloating and feeling upset again. I am seeing a new dr. this week, so hopefully I will get some help. My main reason for posting this in this forum is because there is a particular situation in my life that has been going on for a bit now, which causes me alot of stress. I try to stay calm and not get depressed or anxious, but to no avail. I don't like xanax or valiums, I don't like that groggy feeling. I have buspar but for some reason if I take half, I don't feel anything, and if I take a whole I feel woozy. I'm not fond of anti-depressents, I have tried a few in the past, but I just don't know what else to do. I think the anxiety and stress, not to mention extreme frustration has made my condition worsen. Maybe I should back off from this stressful situation for awhile, until I can get myself in order? It seems like a vicious cycle. I get stressed, depressed and upset, and then my stomach gets worse, which in turn, makes me not want to be active, because of the discomfort of the bloating and pressure, not to mention, the clothes not fitting, which adds to low-self esteem, especially in women, because you cannot dress the way you want with the discomfort and bloating. It also messes with my head, that I can wake up one day, and look and feel great (which is rare) and the next feel awful. I have been really upset today, and I am taking the next step to feel better phyiscially, seeking a better dr., but in the meanwhile, mentally this stressful situation is wreaking havoc on my stomach. I can't let go of the situation completely, but do you think a break would do any good? Any thoughts? Thanks for listening.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Ah bless - well its abit difficult to comment cos I'm not sure what it is that is causing you stress - and at t'end of the day - thats none of my business. It does sound, however, like you need to take a break from whatever is causing you such unhappiness. I can totally relate to low self-esteem - well physically - cos I'm frankly fat - but then again, there are lots of other areas in life that can boost it too. You don't say whether you work or not - but maybe some voluntary stuff. It probably sounds lame but I volunteer as an educational guide, showing school-kids around a local 18th Century Cotton Mill - sounds like nowt - but, frankly, I'm bloody good at it - so that boosts flaggin' spirits no end - small kids of 10 and 11 don't really care that I've got an arse the size of Jupiter - I'm just Sue and I'm enthusiastic and fun - end of story. So maybe look at other areas of your life that you could do summat about. Of course exercise is great isn't it - in whatever shape or form. I walk my doggie and with the ipod blaring out abit of "The Smiths" - well that lifts yer spirits and all too.I suppose its just a question of trying to tease out the good bits in your life - and I know, when you are feeling down - thats quite hard to do. By choice, I wouldn't really be on anti-depressants, but I'm just dead pragmatic about that - they help me function as a half-way decent human being - so for t'time being - I'll take them. Of course there are loads of ways to skin a cat so to speak - have a look at the Hypnotheraphy Forum - that might be a way forward, for example.Well enough rambling from me - but loads of us here can totally relate to what you are saying - its just a question of finding some way out of the spiral isn't it.Good luckSue xxxx


----------



## FedUpAlready (May 3, 2007)

SueV said:


> Ah bless - well its abit difficult to comment cos I'm not sure what it is that is causing you stress - and at t'end of the day - thats none of my business. It does sound, however, like you need to take a break from whatever is causing you such unhappiness. I can totally relate to low self-esteem - well physically - cos I'm frankly fat - but then again, there are lots of other areas in life that can boost it too. You don't say whether you work or not - but maybe some voluntary stuff. It probably sounds lame but I volunteer as an educational guide, showing school-kids around a local 18th Century Cotton Mill - sounds like nowt - but, frankly, I'm bloody good at it - so that boosts flaggin' spirits no end - small kids of 10 and 11 don't really care that I've got an arse the size of Jupiter - I'm just Sue and I'm enthusiastic and fun - end of story. So maybe look at other areas of your life that you could do summat about. Of course exercise is great isn't it - in whatever shape or form. I walk my doggie and with the ipod blaring out abit of "The Smiths" - well that lifts yer spirits and all too.I suppose its just a question of trying to tease out the good bits in your life - and I know, when you are feeling down - thats quite hard to do. By choice, I wouldn't really be on anti-depressants, but I'm just dead pragmatic about that - they help me function as a half-way decent human being - so for t'time being - I'll take them. Of course there are loads of ways to skin a cat so to speak - have a look at the Hypnotheraphy Forum - that might be a way forward, for example.Well enough rambling from me - but loads of us here can totally relate to what you are saying - its just a question of finding some way out of the spiral isn't it.Good luckSue xxxx


I love the way you talk , ha...it's so different from what I'm used too. You're sweet for replying to my venting ...I did get some excercise over the weekend, but I also felt better beforehand, so it was actually nice. Today I woke up very crampy and bloated, without going. If I even miss 1 or 2 days without going, I get crampy, bloated and full. I really wanted to go walking today, but I feel so sick. If I eat, I will only feel worse. I'm trying to convinve myself to walk although I feel very uncomfortable. As far as the stress thing, I should take a break from it, even though it is hard for me to do that, thanks again for your kind words =)


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

You are more than welcome - well I'm glad you like the way I "talk" - not everyone does I assure you!!All the best Sue xxx


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

I Love the way you talk, Puddin'!!!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

and likewise - our kid!!!! Sue xxxx


----------

